# Amboyna burl Jr.Gent



## Lenny (Apr 21, 2010)

My most recent pen, a Black Titanium Jr.Gent II rollerball in Amboyna Burl.


----------



## gad5264 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful piece Lenny


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Looking Pen!


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Lenny.  I like it, very classy.


----------



## louie (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking pen Lenny.


----------



## David Keller (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking wood and a handsome pen!


----------



## jbostian (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pen!

Jamie


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite nice. I love Amboyna


----------



## turnaround (Apr 22, 2010)

You did good, thanks for sharing


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful wood.  Nice job!


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks Great 2 of my favorites  Amboyna and a Jr Gent


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice one, Lenny.  Great combo and the fit looks spot on.


----------



## louisbry (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice pen, Lenny.  I always love the look of Amboyna Burl, and you showcased this blank well.


----------



## olsenla (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking pen Lenny!!  Amboyna is one of my all time favorites.

Larry


----------



## Lenny (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind comments.
I too, love amboyna ... I think it would be hard to make a Bad pen from it. 

I have a pen I want to make as a gift for someone I know, who is, ... well, in my eyes, a VIP! I've been trying to decide on a kit and have been leaning towards a Majestic or a Majestic Jr. but I'm also considering the jr.Gent.

Anyone want to share their opinions?


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the pen and the Amboyna


----------

